

Barnes and Noble expanding affiliate network? - ensignavenger
http://www.websitemagazine.com/content/blogs/posts/archive/2011/06/28/barnes-amp-noble-select-linkshare-affiliate-network.aspx?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=newsletter

======
ensignavenger
It seems like B&N might be planning on aggressively going after former Amazon
affiliates in states like California?

They were one of the beg retailers lobbying for the CA sales tax law.

